# Tetra Blackwater Extract



## DustyBZoo (Sep 21, 2009)

Does anyone have any opinions on this stuff. Any concerns for Angels, Knife Fish, Silver Dollars, or Pictus Cats?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I have used this product and have seen no ill effects with fish. If running carbon in your filter however, it will quickly be removed by the carbon. Considering weekly water changes ,it has little to no impact on pH. I have found that driftwood that hasn't been boiled for too long ,will achieve the same effect. Both the product, and the driftwood will turn the water a tea color due to tannins relased. When I used it with blue rams,,it did seem to have a calming affect on the fish but perhaps ,,it was my imagination.
Driftwood would be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Jack Middleton (Oct 13, 2009)

driftwood is a good alternative as 1077 says.

Also almond leaves work well.

I wouldn't buy black water, its really expensive for what it is!


----------



## DustyBZoo (Sep 21, 2009)

Approximately how much and what kind of driftwood would be suited for a 120g without carbon filtration? My water from tap is not very hard to begin with I just want to keep the angels more comfortable.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I personally favor the malaysian driftwood or mopani wood. It can be expensive for the larger pieces but it is a one time purchase as opposed to buying the product you mentioned on a regular basis. Really is no proper amount to recommend. It's all about how much you want in your tank for aesthetic reasons.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Dusty, blackwater extracts are ridiculously expensive. Stick to cheaper options. Oak or Indian almond leaves will do the job very well for you. A leaf per10g ratio will work just fine.

Bottom line, none of your fish really need it.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

How much driftwood? As much as needed to obtain the aquascape or water color you're looking for. There's no real way to get a formula for that sort of thing.


----------



## Jack Middleton (Oct 13, 2009)

This is the cheapest solution i have found:

50 tea bags Indian Almond leaves,for betta,killifish on eBay (end time 28-Nov-09 06:56:07 GMT)

I used them a few years ago in a black water set up.


----------



## DustyBZoo (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I don't intend to use the extract for long I was just using it to reduce stress on one of my angels I think I will just get some driftwood to use.


----------

